# Brompton stunt riding - berocca advert.



## jamm13dodger (21 Apr 2013)

Anyone seen the Berocca advert on the TV with the guy doing some trick riding on the way to work? Is that a Brompton the guy is riding?


----------



## Pottsy (21 Apr 2013)

Yes it is. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DBBJCCf86bs


----------



## jamm13dodger (21 Apr 2013)

That's a much longer version than the one I caught. Thanks.


----------



## Spartak (21 Apr 2013)

The Berocca's good as well.
Always use one in my first bidon of the day


----------

